# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  27 milyar euroluk Türk rehine kurtarıldı

## bozok

*27 milyar euroluk Türk rehine kurtarıldı* 

**

*28.05.2010 - 10:20 / Gazeteport*

*İtalyan polisi, Türk asıllı ABD’li bankacı olduğu iddia edilen Adnan Saklı’yı kaçırıp tam 27 milyar Euro fidye isteyen çeteyi yakaladı. Fidyecilerden 7’sinin fotoğrafı basına dağıltıldı*

İtalyan polisi, Türk asıllı bir Amerikalı banker olduğu iddia edilen Adnan Saklı’yı (55) fidyecilerin elinden kurtarmayı başardı. Olayla ilgili 8 İtalyan, 1 Etiyopyalı tutuklandı. Bu kişilerden birinin Milano çetesinin para işlerini yürüttüğü belirtildi. İtalyan basınında yer alan haberlere göre, ABD’de bir bankası bulunan ve büyük finans kuruluşlarıyla bağlantısı olduğu söylenen Adnan Saklı, Rimini’de arkadaşının yazlığında tatil yapıyordu. Kalp hastası olan Saklı, 14 Mayıs’ta bu evden sürüklenerek alınarak bir minibüsle kaçırıldı. 



*Fidyeciler sürekli izlendi* 
Silahlı çete, Saklı’dan 27 milyar Euro değerindeki bonoyu başka hesaplara transfer etmeye zorladı. Saklı bunun için Roma’ya götürülecek ve noterde imza atacaktı. Kaçırılma olayının ihbarıyla haberleşmeyi takibe alan polis, Saklı’yı çetenin hücre evleri arasında gezdiren fidyecileri sürekli izledi. 18 Mayıs günü 4 çete üyesi, Saklı’yı Roma’daki bir notere götürürken polis operasyon başlattı ve rehineyi kurtardı. üetenin, Saklı’yı 4 gün tutmalarının nedeni ise noterin İngilizce belgeleri kabul etmeyerek, İtalyanca’ya çevrilmesini istemesi. İtalyan basını bu durumu, “üevirinin uzaması çetenin hayallerini suya düşürdü” diye yazdı. 

*Banka hesaplarına inceleme* 

Saklı’nın yıllardır New York’ta yaşadığı ve çeşitli finans kuruluşlarıyla bağlantısı olduğu öne sürülüyor. Bu arada Saklı hakkında savcılık soruşturma açtı. Saklı’nın İtalyan bankalarında hesabının olup olmadığı İtalyan Merkez Bankası’na soruluyor. 

*Hücre evinde ölmek üzereydi* 

Rimini Emniyet Müdürü Nicola Vitale, Amerika Federal Soruşturma Bürosu’nun (FBI) kayıtlarında da adına rastlandığı belirtilen Adnan Saklı’dan elde edilmek istenen miktarın, İtalya’nın 3 yıllık kemer sıkma önlemleri için belirlenen 24 milyar Euro’dan fazla olduğunu belirtti. Vitale, kalp hastası olduğu ve tutulduğu 4 gün boyunca ilaç alamayan Saklı’yı bulduklarında neredeyse ölmek üzere olduğunu anlatarak, “Onu kaçıranların çok önemli bilgilere sahip olduklarını, bu yüzden onu seçtiklerini düşünüyoruz” dedi. üetenin dikkat çekmemek için telefon yerine, on-line iletişimi sağlayan Skype’ı tercih ettikleri belirtildi. 

(hürriyet)

----------


## bozok

*Bush'un paravanı çıktı* 



*100 milyar euro’luk bir banker mi, yoksa asrın dolandırıcısı mı?*

*VATAN DIş HABERLER*  

Silahlı bir çete tarafından kaçırıldı, 27 milyar euro fidye istendi. İtalyan polisi şans eseri kurtardı. Adnan Saklı’nın yüzlerce milyar euro değerinde tahvil ve hisse senedi sahibi olan bir banker olduğu iddia edilince İtalya’da günün adamı oldu. Ancak internette Adnan Saklı’nın adı hiç de iyi anılmıyor. Aksine çok büyük bir fon dolandırıcısı olduğu yönünde kayda değer sayıda yorum var 

İtalya’nın tatil merkezlerinden Rimini’de silahlı bir çete tarafından kaçırılmasının ardından güvenlik birimlerinin operasyonuyla kurtarılan 56 yaşındaki Türk iş adamı Adnan Saklı, bir anda ülkenin en merak edilen insanı oldu. Dün İtalya basının sorduğu tek bir soru vardı, “Adnan Saklı kim ve bu kadar parası gerçekten var mı?” İtalyan basınına sızan haberlerde, banker olduğunu ve Amerikan Merkez Bankasıyla sıkı ilişkileri bulunduğunu söyleyen Saklı’nın servetinin, “yüzlerce milyar” ya da “yaklaşık 5 trilyon ABD doları” olduğu ileri sürülüyor. Bologna cumhuriyet savcılarından Roberto Alfonso , Saklı’nın bir banka sahibi olduğunu ve de milyarlarca euro değerinde hisse senedi ve tahvile sahip olduğunu söylediğine değinerek, “Bunlar tabii ki onun kendi iddialarıdır. Bunların doğru olup olmadığını saptamaya yönelik çalışmalarımız sürüyor. Hiç kuşkusuz ilginç bir vakayla karşı karşıyayız” dedi. 




Ancak Saklı’nın adı internette arandığında ilginç bilgilere ulaşılıyor. İsmi sürekli fon dolandırıcılığında, “gölge adam”, “esrarlı adam” olarak geçiyor. Saklı ile ilgili en geniş haberi yapan da, ABD’deki fon ve finans hareketlerini izleyen Stockwatch adlı bir internet sitesi. Stockwatch’a göre, Adnan Saklı’nın üç ortağından biri olduğu Humanitarian & Scientific World Foundation Ltd (İnsani ve Bilimsel Dünya Vakfı, HSWF) adlı şirket, 2006 yılında Conversion Solutions Holding Crop (CSHC) adlı bir yatırım şirketiyle birleşti. ABD’nin Georgia merkezli halka açık bir şirket olan CSHC, HSWF ile birleştikten sonra ellerinde 579 milyon dolar değerinde Lehman Brothers tahvilleri, 939 milyon dolarlık Finlandiya Devlet Tahvili, 6.5 milyar dolarlık da Venezuela tahvili olduğunu açıkladı ve yatırımcılardan para topladı. ABD basınına göre ise CSHC’nin elinde böyle bir tahvil yoktu, hiçbir zaman da olmamıştı. Zaten Venezuela hükümeti de, şirketle böyle bir anlaşma imzaladığını yalanladı. 

*’Saklı’yı hiç boşuna aramayın’*

Nitekim, ABD Bankacılık denetleme kurulu, 2006 yılında CSHC şirketine ve CEO’su Rufus Paul Harris’e dolandırıcılıktan dava açtı. Ve bu dava halen devam ediyor. Aynı yıl çıkan bu haberin altındaki yorumlarda da, Saklı’ya ve şirkete büyük tepkiler var. “Bir dost” adlı kullanıcı, “Adnan Saklı, şimdi de Almanya’da aynı tezgahı yürütüyor” diyor. CSHC’ye parasını kaptıran binlerce Amerikalı küçük yatırımcı, şirketi ve Harris’i protesto etmek için internet gruplarından, Facebook gruplarına kadar birçok dayanışma grupları kurdu. Youtube’da CEO ile dalga geçen bir video bile var. Bu videonun altında da yine Saklı ile ilgili bir yorum bulunuyor. 5 ay önce yorum yapan Peter adlı kullanıcı, “Saklı’yı bulmak için zamanınızı harcamayın. O karşılaştığınız en iyi dolandırıcı. Bu adam tamamen aklını kaybetmiş durumda, kendi söylediği yalanlara kendisi de inanıyor. Avrupa’yı bir uçtan bir uca dolaşıyor. Her yerde onun peşindeyiz” diyor. 

*’Bush’un paravanı’ iddiası*

İtalya’da son kaçırma olayında Bologna Mafyayla Mücadele Savcılığınca yürütülen soruşturmada da Saklı’nın dolandırıcı olabileceği iddia ediliyor. Türk bankerin, kendi ismini kullandırmak suretiyle, ABD’deki milyarder ailelere ait hisse senetleri ve tahvillerin gerçek sahiplerini saklama amaçlı kanun dışı hilecilik için bir maşa olmaktan öteye geçmediği öne sürülüyor. Il Messaggero gazetesi de Bush Ailesi’nin Saklı isminin ardına gizlenen aileler arasında olduğu iddiasına yer verdi. 

*Zengin süsü veren megaloman*

Saklı’nın kendine aşırı zengin süsü veren bir megaloman olmasının da mümkün olduğu belirtildi. ABD pasaportu da bulunan Adnan Saklı, 3 ay önce İtalya’ya geldi. Sahil kenti Rimini’de 70 yaşlarındaki bir çiftin evine yerleşti. Yaşlı çift, Saklı’yı New York’tan tanıdığını, kendilerine misafirliğe geldiğini söyledi. Gazetelere göre hiç dışarı çıkmayan, bir yere gitmesi gerektiğinde de taksi kullanan Saklı, tüm gününü odasındaki iki bilgisayarda geçiriyordu. üetenin, Saklı’yı fidye için mi, yoksa hesaplaşma için mi kaçırdığı bilinmiyor. 


 28.05.2010 Cuma *17:34*

----------

